# مكتبة عظات لابونا مكاري يونان من 2001 الي 2009 علي ال 4shared



## tonyplk (4 يوليو 2009)

الان فقط علي منتدانا الغالي موضوع جديد من رفعي كل عظات القمص مكاري يونان من سنة 2001 الي 2009 مرفوعة علي z shared علشان الكل يستفيد و يحمل 







2002
http://www.4shared.com/file/115914640/a8e0cdf3/_2__Makary_ebeed_ela_al_omk_fee_alsalah5_7_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115914464/9e3fbf06/_2__Makry_121401Howa_yaatany_bekom_all_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159133...Hal_Almaseeh_howa_allah_Part4_Oct4_02_Ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159132...al_Almaseeh_howa_allah_Part5_Oct11_02_Ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159130...lmaseeh_howa_allah_part_10_Nov_15_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159130...lmaseeh_howa_allah_part_11_Nov_22_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159129...lmaseeh_howa_allah_part_12_Nov_29_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159131..._Almaseeh_howa_allah_part_8_Nov_1_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159130..._Almaseeh_howa_allah_part_9_Nov_8_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159128...almaseeh_howa_alllah_part13_nov_6_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159128..._almaseeh_howa_alllah_part14Dec13_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159127..._almaseeh_howa_alllah_part15Dec13_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115916107/fdae435a/Gundam200020-2016.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115916656/f291910c/Makary5_10_01__Azmenah_Saabah_RA_all.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115914374/826b98c2/Makary_012102_almaseehy_safeer_all_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115915540/121a14cf/Makary_032202_ehtamel_alsaleeb-saleeb_alzolm_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159158..._02ehtameloo_alsaleeb_saleeb_altagabeb_1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115914927/6b82b8eb/Makary_alhorras7_6_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115915657/97230e74/makary_amal_allah_all-sermon_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115915683/25e0b420/makary_ana_maggadtak_ala_alard_all_aermon_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115914000/c8017445/mAKARY_AYAM_nOAH_WA_MAGEE_AL_MASEEH26_7_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115913904/5d6ab36a/Makary_Ayam_noah_wa_magee_almaseeh_Part2_2_8_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115915093/3876f9d3/Makary_Ebed_ela-alomk14_6_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115914101/bec42ee4/Makary_ebeed_ela_al_omk_fee_alsalah5_7_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115914753/2930c73f/Makary_Ebeed_ela_alomk_part3_28_6_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115915933/cd482ad6/makary_eemaloo-faenee_maakom_all_sermon_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115915521/334783df/MAKARY_EHTAMEL_ALSALEEB_SALEEB_ALAALAM3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159154...amel_alsaleeb_saleeb_alhawaan_walmagd_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115915964/2e5b4b30/makary_emtalaat_alard_zolman_all_sermon_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115915391/d43e26a6/makary_enda_saleeb_yasoo_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115915339/200a461e/Makary_Fe_al_maseeh_Mokhtareen_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115915227/df6b306f/Makary_Fe_Almaseeh_mokhtareen_PartIIRa.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159163...b_wakt_alnehayah15_2_02allsecondSermonRA.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115913522/8f258db9/Makary_hal_al_maseeh_howa_alllah_part3_27_9_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115913676/f77903bc/Makary_hal_almaseeh_howa_alllah_part1_ra_9_13_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159132..._almaseeh_howa_alllah_part6_Oct18_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159132..._almaseeh_howa_alllah_part7_Oct25_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115913579/6580a074/Makary_hal_almasseh_howa-alllah_part2_9_20_02_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159160...l_man-laho_yoota_fayazdad_all_sermon_wav.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115913878/1a5f03b1/Makary_nataka_alrooh_alkodos.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115915181/cea1c389/Makary_Regal_Alanahdah31_5_02Ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115913795/f13115bf/Makary_rowh_aldalal_23_8_02_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115916113/e3d8b602/makary_salam_leshaab_allah_wav_allsermon.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115915407/e9d02e5f/Makary_saleeb_al_aar_wal_eftekhar_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115916180/ab135cf1/makary_wahom_ghalabooh_all_sermon_wav.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115913714/4eefaf21/Makary_Yonana_sooaaleen30_8_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115914843/3b77b143/Makay_ebed_ela_alomkPart2_21_6_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115914385/72f4b49b/Makry_121401Howa_yaatany_bekom_all_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115913966/e53e75c0/Mkary_yakder_an_yoeen-almpgarabeen19_7_02.html


2003

http://www.4shared.com/file/115911476/5ef41f59/2_5_03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115912109/9574f90a/Father_Makary-mokhallessy_part1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115911626/20073f72/Father_Makary-mokhallessy_part10.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115912102/2a62082/Father_Makary-mokhallessy_part2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115912038/c89cf068/Father_Makary-mokhallessy_part3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115912017/6a158f7b/Father_Makary-mokhallessy_part4.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115911994/26a1c0a8/Father_Makary-mokhallessy_part5.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115911858/8260a9b8/Father_Makary-mokhallessy_part6.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115911829/ba260fe9/Father_Makary-mokhallessy_part7.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115911840/95a010cb/Father_Makary-mokhallessy_part8.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115911682/dd8513e1/Father_Makary-mokhallessy_part9.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159105...oshra_lel_mortaddeen_oct25_03_sermon_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115910653/a7903a5f/Father_Makary_es3ad_elaa_al3olaOct17_03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115912225/acb269fa/Father_Makary_kon_fe_makhafat_alrab_ram31_1_03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115911388/3b9b3814/Father_makary_Mokhallessy_part_14_may_16_03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115910150/3bd67d60/FatherMakary_mo2menoon_antal_nov_21_03_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115910313/c5373db0/FatherMakary_mofatdeen_alwakt_nov_14_03_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115911013/7fcde48c/FatherMakary_mokhallessy_15_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115910979/7e2ff6fe/FatherMakary_mokhallessy_16_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115910903/d1bb8927/FatherMakary_mokhallessy_17_sept_19_03_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159123...almaseeh_howa_alllah_part118Jan_10_03ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159123...almaseeh_howa_alllah_part16_27_12_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159123...l_almaseeh_howa_alllah_part17_3_1_03_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159122..._almaseeh_howa_alllah_part19Jan_17_03ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159122..._almaseeh_howa_alllah_part20Jan_24_03ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115911668/a3d3d771/Fther_makary_MOKHALLESSY_part_11_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115909658/702a85ed/makary-almasee7_mokhalles_al3aalam.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115909861/28454380/makary_3azzoo_ba3dakom_ba3dan_dec_26_03_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115909815/6069115e/makary_yonan_alaan_obser12_12_03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115910163/89f27f19/Makary_yonan_alsama2_algadeedah_28_nov_03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115910846/c47fd29b/Makary_yonan_mokhalessy_18_26_9_03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115910763/8d7f03ab/Makary_yonan_mokhallessy_sermon_19Oct4-03ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115910694/9541e0f0/Makary_yonan_mokhallessy_sermon_20ram10_10_03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115910348/2f92107d/Makary_yonan_ser_al7ob_ram_nov_7_03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115910481/ffb4f150/Makary_yonan_yawm_al3eid_ram_Oct31_03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115910037/f22a2572/Makary_zare3_alkhosoomat5_dec_03.html



2004

http://www.4shared.com/file/112426891/f4473129/03-12-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112427295/46011783/05-11-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112428705/c96b7e77/1-10-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112426640/3c7052f8/10-12-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112429428/3f16b974/13-08-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112427771/d9243cff/15-10-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112426706/b0bd58fe/17-12-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112428594/6c2a21c6/17-9-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112430214/5968bc14/18_6_04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112427128/d9020cac/19-11-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112429399/aeaa46ac/20-8-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112428044/df4f9d60/22_10_04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112428564/ebb23d09/24-09-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112426507/c43ebc06/24-12-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112430161/64056005/25_6_04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112427021/a11cde3f/26-11-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112428270/f08bded4/29-10-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112433151/5d9d9c28/30_1_04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112426004/5bfc2f57/31-12-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112431253/1bdc8bd6/4-6-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112428048/d6f9d14b/8_10_04.html


2005

http://www.4shared.com/file/112452467/aee43af0/_2__27-5-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112453298/5f22079/1-4-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112451686/56515c68/1-7-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112463856/4c8bd74/10-6-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112461307/a8e45ecd/11-11-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112453892/e8b04cb1/11-2-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112453961/f7e36bf3/11-3-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112450744/ad947f1a/12-8-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112452417/e1a5ac37/13-5-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112454598/9d6a0e45/14-1-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112449391/2f313b3e/14-10-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112453289/6bee21ae/15-4-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112450843/38acad84/15-7-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112447936/a6f2b4f2/16-12-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112449991/22a6bee8/16-9-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112451442/fe0d0313/17-6-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112448203/a983ec09/18-11-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112453902/38b09dcf/18-2-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112453366/64107b86/18-3-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112450164/9b2f612a/19-8-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112448058/40a215aa/2-12-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112450082/ed0d83a6/2-9-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112454621/504d173/21-1-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112448959/38741eb3/21-10-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112453125/9af13b56/22-4-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112450789/7f904cab/22-7-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112446671/ef1ac40d/23-12-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112451671/4fadd504/23-6-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112449871/bde7f951/23-9-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112448196/a6d1d96/25-11-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112453920/e4889e61/25-2-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112453249/c75b6ea2/25-3-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112462828/148d61d1/26-8-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112452449/7b6a7575/27-5-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112454572/e33ccad5/28-1-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112448970/739ec495/28-10-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112461508/3cd63fee/28-10-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112450712/39802e6a/29-7-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112447284/a75de3f4/30-12-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112449847/7fa90fa7/30-9-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112454564/13445ea1/4-2-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112448918/2b1feb21/5-11-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112453864/864bf54b/5-3-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112450730/e5b82dc4/5-8-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112452431/3af06b80/6-5-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112449365/afc4e3e8/7-10-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112449342/39614c9/7-10-052.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112453239/881af865/8-4-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112462990/f8605a1f/8-7-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112447983/356c99b6/9-12-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112450101/bd1f3223/9-9-05.html


2006

http://www.4shared.com/file/113014250/f22d309c/1-12-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113072843/d5837fcd/10-11-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113079769/db3d346d/10-2-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113074517/822a831e/11-8-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113096567/d8526333/12-5-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113079437/43b45376/13-1-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113072786/2008373/13-10-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113111933/cda90ad6/14-4-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113014660/de09cb83/14-7-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112668028/38eb7106/15-12-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113072379/122e2af1/17-11-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113079887/a95a73d9/17-2-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113080049/131c9831/17-3-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113093040/4515a6cb/18-8-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113096563/df3fa72a/2-6-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113113350/a564b1b7/20-1-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113015918/2c73f52e/21-7-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112667576/fc8c7af9/22-12-06-1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112667615/3199329c/22-12-06-2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113073895/31f2c3d0/22-9-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113010529/4e9d9f2d/24-11-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113079908/f0fe8e77/24-2-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113112559/608912c4/24-3-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113015963/f4e0ba61/25-8-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113094404/bcca37b3/25-8-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113079568/afbed095/27-1-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113072561/163ef30/27-10-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113111330/5937deba/28-4-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113014635/d314cb49/28-7-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113014784/46254823/29-12-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113073766/243fc998/29-9-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113072431/7dd67142/3-11-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113076225/e84f6fff/3-2-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113111523/dda8c2f3/3-3-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113096064/4790f062/30-6-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113111635/2f96e8de/31-3-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113096384/db5563b5/5-5-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113111645/60d77e19/7-4-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113014664/d9640f9a/7-7-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113015766/8e1463e4/9-6-06.html


2007

http://www.4shared.com/file/113188564/57b8bfaf/1-6-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113189176/1f18207b/11-5-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113192220/632b61e3/12-1-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113187590/8f2e772f/12-10-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113189590/6ff1001c/13-4-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113187117/de9ac058/14-12-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113190127/55008292/15-6-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113187513/defeac9d/16-11-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113188866/b16e4dd0/16-2-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113190155/f44f7579/16-3-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113188632/c1ea5086/18-5-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113188914/11e3d00c/19-1-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113187649/411a0f9f/19-10-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113187712/aa7d4865/2-11-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113192161/72062a28/2-2-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113190247/11c9b4d/2-3-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113188701/720c38c8/20-4-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113187159/5d4e285b/21-12-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113192147/a953ed9f/22-6-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113187483/efe7de3/23-11-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113188840/6a3b8a67/23-2-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113189515/d7427e9b/23-3-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113189160/ef60b40f/25-5-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113189100/b93a1389/26-1-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113187702/b3667924/26-10-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113188643/f9acf6d7/27-4-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113187289/eaa6e84f/28-12-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113188436/c50340f1/28-9-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113189573/687b7c28/29-6-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113187612/abbf2252/30-11-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113188684/cb7d2c78/30-3-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113189523/150c886d/4-5-2007.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113192273/8755c41c/5-10-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113188316/f27a34f6/6-7-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113187286/7a19f5de/7-12-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113192205/2177f7ee/8-6-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113187547/a4e49cc1/9-11-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113189114/a74ce6d1/9-2-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113190237/4e5d0d8a/9-3-07.html


2008


http://www.4shared.com/file/113377569/bef2e59e/_2__4-7-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113376664/7ab9401f/1-2-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113373854/6cd4cee4/1-8-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113374845/9f1ff78a/10-10-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113376943/ddb7f003/11-1-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113377546/1c7b9a8d/11-4-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113374381/3892937e/12-12-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113374975/b5f0ce7e/12-9-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113374504/84ac914b/14-11-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113379173/a0eae22e/14-3-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113380469/a0b720c1/15-2-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113377374/ddd5d4d0/16-5-2008.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113374840/ef750305/17-10-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113377589/2071c810/18-04-2008.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113376779/1cd167d4/18-1-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113377222/4803ef97/18-7-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113374426/5956f8d2/19-12-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113374942/b9081e/19-9-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113377401/e7b1a01d/2-5-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113374505/f3aba1dd/21-11-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113372022/7c59cbcb/21-12-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113377549/8cc4871c/21-3-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113376970/6f93f27a/22-2-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113375167/f44aa8ce/22-8-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113377384/5a4dc81f/23-5-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113376810/380b3fcb/25-1-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113375225/7c6eb2bf/25-7-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113374406/6b609a50/26-12-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113374969/a55db314/26-9-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113377187/c0c04dcb/27-6-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113374536/418fa3a4/28-11-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113377597/ded2d456/28-3-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113379598/aeb2bef4/29-2-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113375175/35ff8a3/29-8-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113374865/ad299508/3-10-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113377425/d2ea0686/30-5-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113379639/211cd8b1/4-1-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113377567/594ac899/4-4-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113377200/943bec39/4-7-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113374416/727bab11/5-12-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113374951/80ab68e5/5-9-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113377426/4be3573c/6-6-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113374541/90aaa0c0/7-11-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113376354/575fd137/7-3-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113376893/69dbe479/8-2-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113374225/c4d2d5da/8-8-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113377408/9e6d18b9/9-5-08.html


2009


http://www.4shared.com/file/114858520/2e811545/1-5-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114858488/db771fca/10-4-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114859330/8bab3fd3/12-6-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114857664/17a5ba57/13-2-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114857675/79b9bb80/13-3-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114858446/907a7dc1/15-5-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114856546/716760c5/16-1-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114859281/1e9abcb9/19-6-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114856641/ed454b3f/2-1-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114857739/15a15898/20-2-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114858246/94f70173/20-3-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114866016/4d7b2cbb/22-5-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114856603/6727ef17/23-1-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114859347/5a8e3cb7/26-6-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114857755/4a4db335/27-2-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114859401/d2ce4a03/27-3-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114859375/9fad0e58/29-5-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114856574/b444522a/30-1-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114859400/a5c97a95/5-6-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114856864/a587f038/6-2-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114857717/c02f171d/6-3-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114858571/24f1d196/8-5-09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114856505/8c02f47b/9-1-09.html



او عي موقع 

www.fathermakary.TK


----------



## tonyplk (5 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مكتبة عظات لابونا مكاري يونان من 2001 الي 2009 علي ال zshared*

فين الردود


----------



## tonyplk (7 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مكتبة عظات لابونا مكاري يونان من 2001 الي 2009 علي ال zshared*

الموضوع وحش ولا اية


----------



## tonyplk (7 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مكتبة عظات لابونا مكاري يونان من 2001 الي 2009 علي ال zshared*

2001

http://www.4shared.com/file/116272824/24dc344/_2__FrMakary_Alrohioon_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116272074/712966b9/Fr_Makary_aladawah_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116272243/c7e474b7/Fr_Makary_lemaza_ana_maseehy_Part2_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116272199/90d95dbd/Fr_Makary_lemaza_ana_maseehy_Part3_RA.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116272536/fd80007a/FrMakary_Alrohioon_akweyaa_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116272441/2d676929/FrMakary_Alrohioon_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116271394/ff595a80/FrMakary_ashab_alsoltan.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116272959/327f4309/FrMakary_emtaleoo_belrooh_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116272366/847a888d/FrMakary_Lemaza_ana_massehy_part4_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116272334/17031de4/FrMakary_Lemaza_ana_massehy_part5_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116272568/674fd938/FrMakary_Slook_alrohioon_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116271444/4fb83248/FrMakaryCD1Akhdaat_kol_Shayen_tahta_kadamaya_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116273199/28653ad8/Makary28_12_01Hal_men_shafee_methl_yasoo_all_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116271694/f992986b/makary_alarsh_almoreeh_lelrab_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116271525/6f27cf6f/Makary_alhagar_almarfood_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116271735/75b82a40/Makary_atohebony_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116271844/46a2cb2c/makary_estelaan_ser_alagial_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116271584/e2cf1773/Makary_ghoraab_wa_zeeb_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116271874/6d8f98ef/Makary_ghorbal_alshaitan_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116271980/ecb82a0e/Makary_lee_yasoo_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116273234/ae7d10b6/Sermon8_Maakom_Fee_Aldeek_Ra.html


----------



## ayman adwar (8 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لتعب محبتك وربنا يعوضك


----------



## ayman adwar (8 يوليو 2009)

دول منقولين من منتدى الفادى


----------



## tonyplk (9 يوليو 2009)

ayman adwar قال:


> دول منقولين من منتدى الفادى



يا عزيزي الفاضل لو كنت قرأت اسم الكاتب ستجده انا لما لم اجد تقدير من المنتدي و ضعته في منتدي اخر و شطرا علي مرورك


----------



## kalimooo (10 يوليو 2009)

ههههه
قوية


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ليك على المكتبه


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tonyplk (11 يوليو 2009)

10/07/2009

http://www.4shared.com/file/117242797/923b7d6c/10-7-09.html


----------



## PoNA ELLY (11 يوليو 2009)

_حتي ولو كانوا منقولين

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ليك خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص علي تعبك 

+++ وربنــ يعوض تعب محبتك ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا+++

انت فيك الخير برضو علشان تعبت وجبتهم لنا

وربنا هيكافئك كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير​_


----------



## tonyplk (13 يوليو 2009)

سيتم اضافة عظة جديدة كل اسبوع تابعوا


----------



## tonyplk (14 يوليو 2009)

اقدم لكم الان برنامج USDownloader الذي تستطيع التحميل من موقع 4shared مباشرة دون الدخول الي الموقع و مش بس كده و كمان يمكن للبرنامج ان يحمل كل الروابط مرة واحدة بمعني ينتهي من تحميل ملف يحمل الملف التالي وهذة تعتبر مفيدة للاشخاص الذين يريدون ان يحملوا كل العظات مرة واحدة دون الدخول الي الموقع و اليكم الشرح و التحميل

اولا التحميل 
http://www.4shared.com/file/117371417/c6ed4fa6/USDownloader.html


ثانيا كيفية عمل البرنامج :
عند تحميل البرنامج يكون portable لا يحتاج لتنصيب
كما تلاحظ : اضغط علي USDownloader.exe














يتم اضافة الروابط كلها copy & past


----------



## tonyplk (17 يوليو 2009)

*17/7/2009*


http://www.4shared.com/file/118792357/6792bf57/17-7-09.html


----------



## tonyplk (25 يوليو 2009)

24-7-09





http://www.4shared.com/file/120514698/b8e0d3b3/24-7-09.html


----------



## mena sam (26 يوليو 2009)

ده مجهود جبار ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## mena sam (26 يوليو 2009)

البرنامج محمى بpassword ما هى؟


----------



## mena sam (26 يوليو 2009)

على العموم دى باسوورد فك الضغط واى خدمة

www.arab-kingdom.com


----------



## tonyplk (1 أغسطس 2009)

*31/7/2009*


http://www.4shared.com/file/122235217/af69f962/31-7-09-2_milandown2allcom.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/122236416/ce561aa8/31-7-09-3_milandown2allcom.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/122236856/a32026c8/31-7-09-4_milandown2allcom.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/122237456/1286b8c9/31-7-09-5_milandown2allcom.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/122237853/6bf6b522/31-7-09-7_milandown2allcom.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/122238789/6db2751a/31-7-09-6_milandown2allcom.html


----------



## tonyplk (5 أغسطس 2009)

*   ( mp3 )  هذه صوت فقط *

*31/7/2009 mp3  *


http://www.4shared.com/file/123146840/c19b17b6/31-7-09.html


----------



## فافاستار (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخى الغالى على المجموعه الرائعه ميرسى ومش مهم المكان اللى منقولين منه المهم انهم موجودين لسماع كلمه الله شكر جزيلا


----------



## tonyplk (7 أغسطس 2009)

* 7/8/2009  *



http://www.4shared.com/file/123604345/ff28522b/7-8-09.html


----------



## tonyplk (7 أغسطس 2009)

فافاستار قال:


> شكرا اخى الغالى على المجموعه الرائعه ميرسى ومش مهم المكان اللى منقولين منه المهم انهم موجودين لسماع كلمه الله شكر جزيلا





*عزيزي شكرا علي مرورك و علي الرد الجميل اما بالنسبة لموضوع منقول الموضوع ليس منقول من اي مكان الموضوع من رفعي كما ذكرت و لكني نقلته لعدة منتديات كما قلت لكي يسمع الكل كلمة الله و هذا هو هدفنا وانا اسمح لاي شخص بالنقل دون ذكر اسم الكاتب​*


----------



## tonyplk (14 أغسطس 2009)

* 14/8/2009  *







http://www.4shared.com/file/125066255/7731e251/14-8-09.html


----------



## tonyplk (25 أغسطس 2009)

*نظرا للظروف الصحية للقمص مكاري يونان تم الغاء الاجتماع الاسبوعي في الكنيسة المرقسية الي يوم 11/9/2009*

*و عليه انتظروا العظة الجديدة يوم الجمعة الموافق 11/9/2009**و شكرا للمتابعة*


----------



## tonyplk (25 أغسطس 2009)

*نظرا للظروف الصحية للقمص مكاري يونان تم الغاء الاجتماع الاسبوعي في الكنيسة المرقسية الي يوم 11/9/2009*

*و عليه انتظروا العظة الجديدة يوم الجمعة الموافق 11/9/2009**

و شكرا للمتابعة*


----------



## tonyplk (27 أغسطس 2009)

*جديد :-  عظات ابونا مكاري لسنة 1991 عن عقيدتنا المسيحية *


http://www.4shared.com/file/127555639/bd93f484/d-1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127563820/b5017567/d-10.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127564100/153114d3/d-11.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127563935/ddb2da9e/d-12.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127564165/330147da/d-13.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127564213/9765ca71/d-14.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127563879/b1aa3986/d-15.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127568495/f8842646/d-16.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127566308/b2678004/d-17.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127568446/d42309b1/d-18.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127568384/93d73114/d-19.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127555336/2be72bfe/d-2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127830703/73a93222/d-20.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127828793/5abf8834/d-21.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127814579/2a1b5da2/d-22.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127830353/9d76ebb/d-23.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127830575/d60fd5be/d-24.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127817216/fb045ede/d-25.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127832632/8448f3cb/d-26.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127831063/9800e444/d-27.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127830812/16e974c8/d-28.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/128229122/25ae2931/d-29.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127557599/ef336adc/d-3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127828087/41866be9/d-30.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127828853/fd568005/d-31.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127828866/a6112749/d-32.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127828363/da2e3c27/d-33.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127828965/3eda1cc4/d-34.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127828562/a9a47003/d-35.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127827895/e0e37a6a/d-36.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127827252/dfa52513/d-37.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127556455/f34e64a9/d-4.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127573474/fb6195ef/d-5.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127571818/79e4fad/d-6.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127557534/6b6dfeeb/d-7.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127571792/24ce6b86/d-8.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127559378/e2e57c45/d-9.html


----------



## tonyplk (27 أغسطس 2009)

Size="7"]*
 نرجوا الصلاه من اجل ابونا مكاري ان ربنا يشفيه*[/size]


----------



## دروسيس (28 أغسطس 2009)

انا بشكر المنتدى جدا وللعضو tony
ربنا يباركك انا فعلا مبسوطة وحاسة الوعظات دى غيرت فية حاجات كتير 
وربنا يشفى ابونا مكارى


----------



## tonyplk (13 سبتمبر 2009)

دروسيس قال:


> انا بشكر المنتدى جدا وللعضو tony
> ربنا يباركك انا فعلا مبسوطة وحاسة الوعظات دى غيرت فية حاجات كتير
> وربنا يشفى ابونا مكارى






*لكن شكرا لله الذي يقودنا في موكب نصرته في المسيح كل حين (2كو 2 : 14) *

*شكرا علي الرد الجميل و نورت المنتدي و الموضوع و المهم الاستفادة ربنا يباركك بكل بركة و نعمة*


----------



## tonyplk (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*نشكر الله بربنا يسوع الميسح علي الاستجابة لصلاتنا و تم شفاء ابونا مكاري يونان و بمناسبة هذه المناسبة السعيدة اقدم لكم مجموعة جميلة من العظات باللاضافة الي عظة اليوم*

*هذه مجموعة العظات*

http://www.4shared.com/file/131340100/99b0065d/______J_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/128612830/d65afd14/ehrap-latafsdhaiklallah.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/131343531/d026623a/__-__F.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/131344492/2fd58984/__-__G.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/131345178/eff4e89a/___-__H.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/131348001/2ac17413/__-__A.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/131348250/233564ae/__-__I.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/131349185/5c0b3750/___-__B.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/131349529/a85b3b2d/___-__C.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/131350087/f3af5a71/__-__D.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/131350397/e8f2d569/_____-__E.html


*و هذه عظة اليوم*

http://www.4shared.com/file/131981275/780a734e/11-9-09.html


----------



## tonyplk (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*عظة 18-9-2009  *



http://www.4shared.com/file/133692632/cc17ae97/18-9-09.html


----------



## النهيسى (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مكتبة عظات لابونا مكاري يونان من 2001 الي 2009 علي ال zshared*

 شكرا لمجهودك الرب يباركك

مميز جدا​


----------



## tonyplk (25 سبتمبر 2009)

* سلسلة جديدة من العظات جديدة تبدأ من اليوم تابعوا   *

* 25/9/2009  *




http://www.4shared.com/file/135381987/481de639/25-9-09.html


----------



## tonyplk (2 أكتوبر 2009)

* 2/10/2009  *



http://www.4shared.com/file/137092369/26f86bf/2-10-2009.html


----------



## tonyplk (9 أكتوبر 2009)

* 9/10/2009  *



http://www.4shared.com/file/139683744/4a5be6c9/9-10-09.html


----------



## بنت كلوج (10 أكتوبر 2009)

[Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE]اخى فى الرب +تونى+ راااااائع ومميز  ومجهود جامد.........:big29::big29:ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك........احب ان اقول لك شىء الشجرة المثمرة تضرب بالحجارة ....سير فى طريق التقدم مع يسووووووووووووووع


----------



## tonyplk (16 أكتوبر 2009)

* 16/10/2009  *



http://www.4shared.com/file/141350082/8900a7e7/16-10-09.html


----------



## tonyplk (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مكتبة عظات لابونا مكاري يونان من 2001 الي 2009 علي ال zshared*



النهيسى قال:


> شكرا لمجهودك الرب يباركك
> 
> مميز جدا​



*شكرا لك ايضا و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## tonyplk (16 أكتوبر 2009)

بنت كلوج قال:


> [q-bible][/q-bible]اخى فى الرب +تونى+ راااااائع ومميز  ومجهود جامد.........:big29::big29:ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك........احب ان اقول لك شىء الشجرة المثمرة تضرب بالحجارة ....سير فى طريق التقدم مع يسووووووووووووووع



*شكرا لكي جداااااا علي الرد و علي المرور ربنا يباركك و يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## samira farid (21 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام ونعمه للجميع انا سيدة مسيحيه احب ابونا مكارى جدا احب اتعرف على مواضيع المنتدى واصدقاء المنتدى وشكرا:heat::crazy_pil:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## tonyplk (24 أكتوبر 2009)

* 23/10/20009  *





http://www.4shared.com/file/143156029/1b01791b/23-10-09.html


----------



## tonyplk (24 أكتوبر 2009)

samira farid قال:


> سلام ونعمه للجميع انا سيدة مسيحيه احب ابونا مكارى جدا احب اتعرف على مواضيع المنتدى واصدقاء المنتدى وشكرا:heat::crazy_pil:love_letter_open:




نورت المنتدي و ارجو الاستفادة من العظات


----------



## tonyplk (30 أكتوبر 2009)

* 30/10/2009  *




http://www.4shared.com/file/144938107/892662d9/30-10-09.html


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## tonyplk (7 نوفمبر 2009)

* 6/11/2009  *





http://www.4shared.com/file/147665182/cba1e3bb/6-11-09.html


----------



## tonyplk (7 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> سلام المسيح معك



*شكرا لك و ربنا يباركك*


----------



## tonyplk (13 نوفمبر 2009)

* 13-11-09  *




http://www.4shared.com/file/151594081/40686f88/13-11-09.html


----------



## tonyplk (20 نوفمبر 2009)

* 13-11-09  *




http://www.4shared.com/file/156153019/9960f5d3/20-11-09.html


----------



## tonyplk (20 نوفمبر 2009)

* 20-11-09  *




http://www.4shared.com/file/156153019/9960f5d3/20-11-09.html


----------



## tonyplk (28 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/161140342/157ed974/27-11-09.html


----------



## tonyplk (28 نوفمبر 2009)

* 27-11-09  *



http://www.4shared.com/file/161140342/157ed974/27-11-09.html


----------



## kalimooo (28 نوفمبر 2009)

اوكى ىىىىىىىى


----------



## tonyplk (4 ديسمبر 2009)

* 4-12-09  *




http://www.4shared.com/file/165575816/7c91ea2e/4-12-09.html


----------



## tonyplk (11 ديسمبر 2009)

* 11-12-09  *





http://www.4shared.com/file/170734453/ffeb6d56/11-12-09.html


----------



## tonyplk (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*اسف علي التأخير بسبب خلل في الموقع 
11-12-09  *




http://www.4shared.com/file/178203503/3a0b6e99/18-12-09.html


----------



## tonyplk (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*إعط حساب وكالتك
  25 -12- 2009  *




http://www.4shared.com/file/181111993/bf96e85e/25_-12-_2009____.html


----------



## tonyplk (2 يناير 2010)

*اول كل شــــئ *
* 1-1-2010*
* First of all  *





http://www.4shared.com/file/186528907/da7decc/1-1-10_____First_of_all.html​


----------



## tonyplk (8 يناير 2010)

*إجتماع صلاة عالمى   
8-1-2010
prayer meeting  *






http://www.4shared.com/file/191628934/301a900b/8-1-10_____prayer_meeting.html


----------



## tonyplk (10 يناير 2010)

* الان فقط علي منتدانا الغالي موضوع جديد من رفعي كل عظات القمص مكاري يونان من سنة 2001 الي 2009 مرفوعة علي  4shared علشان الكل يستفيد و يحمل  *












*جديد :-  عظات ابونا مكاري لسنة 1991 عن عقيدتنا المسيحية *


http://www.4shared.com/file/127555639/bd93f484/d-1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127563820/b5017567/d-10.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127564100/153114d3/d-11.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127563935/ddb2da9e/d-12.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127564165/330147da/d-13.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127564213/9765ca71/d-14.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127563879/b1aa3986/d-15.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127568495/f8842646/d-16.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127566308/b2678004/d-17.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127568446/d42309b1/d-18.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127568384/93d73114/d-19.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127555336/2be72bfe/d-2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127830703/73a93222/d-20.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127828793/5abf8834/d-21.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127814579/2a1b5da2/d-22.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127830353/9d76ebb/d-23.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127830575/d60fd5be/d-24.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127817216/fb045ede/d-25.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127832632/8448f3cb/d-26.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127831063/9800e444/d-27.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127830812/16e974c8/d-28.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/128229122/25ae2931/d-29.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127557599/ef336adc/d-3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127828087/41866be9/d-30.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127828853/fd568005/d-31.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127828866/a6112749/d-32.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127828363/da2e3c27/d-33.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127828965/3eda1cc4/d-34.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127828562/a9a47003/d-35.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127827895/e0e37a6a/d-36.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127827252/dfa52513/d-37.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127556455/f34e64a9/d-4.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127573474/fb6195ef/d-5.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127571818/79e4fad/d-6.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127557534/6b6dfeeb/d-7.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127571792/24ce6b86/d-8.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/127559378/e2e57c45/d-9.html



* 2001  *

http://www.4shared.com/file/116272824/24dc344/_2__FrMakary_Alrohioon_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116272074/712966b9/Fr_Makary_aladawah_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116272243/c7e474b7/Fr_Makary_lemaza_ana_maseehy_Part2_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116272199/90d95dbd/Fr_Makary_lemaza_ana_maseehy_Part3_RA.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116272536/fd80007a/FrMakary_Alrohioon_akweyaa_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116272441/2d676929/FrMakary_Alrohioon_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116271394/ff595a80/FrMakary_ashab_alsoltan.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116272959/327f4309/FrMakary_emtaleoo_belrooh_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116272366/847a888d/FrMakary_Lemaza_ana_massehy_part4_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116272334/17031de4/FrMakary_Lemaza_ana_massehy_part5_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116272568/674fd938/FrMakary_Slook_alrohioon_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116271444/4fb83248/FrMakaryCD1Akhdaat_kol_Shayen_tahta_kadamaya_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116273199/28653ad8/Makary28_12_01Hal_men_shafee_methl_yasoo_all_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116271694/f992986b/makary_alarsh_almoreeh_lelrab_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116271525/6f27cf6f/Makary_alhagar_almarfood_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116271735/75b82a40/Makary_atohebony_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116271844/46a2cb2c/makary_estelaan_ser_alagial_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116271584/e2cf1773/Makary_ghoraab_wa_zeeb_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116271874/6d8f98ef/Makary_ghorbal_alshaitan_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116271980/ecb82a0e/Makary_lee_yasoo_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/116273234/ae7d10b6/Sermon8_Maakom_Fee_Aldeek_Ra.html




* 2002  *


http://www.4shared.com/file/115914640/a8e0cdf3/_2__Makary_ebeed_ela_al_omk_fee_alsalah5_7_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115914464/9e3fbf06/_2__Makry_121401Howa_yaatany_bekom_all_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159133...Hal_Almaseeh_howa_allah_Part4_Oct4_02_Ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159132...al_Almaseeh_howa_allah_Part5_Oct11_02_Ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159130...lmaseeh_howa_allah_part_10_Nov_15_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159130...lmaseeh_howa_allah_part_11_Nov_22_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159129...lmaseeh_howa_allah_part_12_Nov_29_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159131..._Almaseeh_howa_allah_part_8_Nov_1_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159130..._Almaseeh_howa_allah_part_9_Nov_8_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159128...almaseeh_howa_alllah_part13_nov_6_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159128..._almaseeh_howa_alllah_part14Dec13_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159127..._almaseeh_howa_alllah_part15Dec13_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115916107/fdae435a/Gundam200020-2016.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115916656/f291910c/Makary5_10_01__Azmenah_Saabah_RA_all.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115914374/826b98c2/Makary_012102_almaseehy_safeer_all_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115915540/121a14cf/Makary_032202_ehtamel_alsaleeb-saleeb_alzolm_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159158..._02ehtameloo_alsaleeb_saleeb_altagabeb_1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115914927/6b82b8eb/Makary_alhorras7_6_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115915657/97230e74/makary_amal_allah_all-sermon_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115915683/25e0b420/makary_ana_maggadtak_ala_alard_all_aermon_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115914000/c8017445/mAKARY_AYAM_nOAH_WA_MAGEE_AL_MASEEH26_7_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115913904/5d6ab36a/Makary_Ayam_noah_wa_magee_almaseeh_Part2_2_8_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115915093/3876f9d3/Makary_Ebed_ela-alomk14_6_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115914101/bec42ee4/Makary_ebeed_ela_al_omk_fee_alsalah5_7_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115914753/2930c73f/Makary_Ebeed_ela_alomk_part3_28_6_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115915933/cd482ad6/makary_eemaloo-faenee_maakom_all_sermon_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115915521/334783df/MAKARY_EHTAMEL_ALSALEEB_SALEEB_ALAALAM3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159154...amel_alsaleeb_saleeb_alhawaan_walmagd_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115915964/2e5b4b30/makary_emtalaat_alard_zolman_all_sermon_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115915391/d43e26a6/makary_enda_saleeb_yasoo_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115915339/200a461e/Makary_Fe_al_maseeh_Mokhtareen_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115915227/df6b306f/Makary_Fe_Almaseeh_mokhtareen_PartIIRa.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159163...b_wakt_alnehayah15_2_02allsecondSermonRA.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115913522/8f258db9/Makary_hal_al_maseeh_howa_alllah_part3_27_9_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115913676/f77903bc/Makary_hal_almaseeh_howa_alllah_part1_ra_9_13_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159132..._almaseeh_howa_alllah_part6_Oct18_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159132..._almaseeh_howa_alllah_part7_Oct25_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115913579/6580a074/Makary_hal_almasseh_howa-alllah_part2_9_20_02_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159160...l_man-laho_yoota_fayazdad_all_sermon_wav.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115913878/1a5f03b1/Makary_nataka_alrooh_alkodos.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115915181/cea1c389/Makary_Regal_Alanahdah31_5_02Ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115913795/f13115bf/Makary_rowh_aldalal_23_8_02_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115916113/e3d8b602/makary_salam_leshaab_allah_wav_allsermon.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115915407/e9d02e5f/Makary_saleeb_al_aar_wal_eftekhar_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115916180/ab135cf1/makary_wahom_ghalabooh_all_sermon_wav.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115913714/4eefaf21/Makary_Yonana_sooaaleen30_8_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115914843/3b77b143/Makay_ebed_ela_alomkPart2_21_6_02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115914385/72f4b49b/Makry_121401Howa_yaatany_bekom_all_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115913966/e53e75c0/Mkary_yakder_an_yoeen-almpgarabeen19_7_02.html



* 2003  *

http://www.4shared.com/file/115911476/5ef41f59/2_5_03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115912109/9574f90a/Father_Makary-mokhallessy_part1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115911626/20073f72/Father_Makary-mokhallessy_part10.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115912102/2a62082/Father_Makary-mokhallessy_part2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115912038/c89cf068/Father_Makary-mokhallessy_part3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115912017/6a158f7b/Father_Makary-mokhallessy_part4.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115911994/26a1c0a8/Father_Makary-mokhallessy_part5.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115911858/8260a9b8/Father_Makary-mokhallessy_part6.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115911829/ba260fe9/Father_Makary-mokhallessy_part7.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115911840/95a010cb/Father_Makary-mokhallessy_part8.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115911682/dd8513e1/Father_Makary-mokhallessy_part9.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159105...oshra_lel_mortaddeen_oct25_03_sermon_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115910653/a7903a5f/Father_Makary_es3ad_elaa_al3olaOct17_03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115912225/acb269fa/Father_Makary_kon_fe_makhafat_alrab_ram31_1_03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115911388/3b9b3814/Father_makary_Mokhallessy_part_14_may_16_03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115910150/3bd67d60/FatherMakary_mo2menoon_antal_nov_21_03_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115910313/c5373db0/FatherMakary_mofatdeen_alwakt_nov_14_03_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115911013/7fcde48c/FatherMakary_mokhallessy_15_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115910979/7e2ff6fe/FatherMakary_mokhallessy_16_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115910903/d1bb8927/FatherMakary_mokhallessy_17_sept_19_03_ra.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159123...almaseeh_howa_alllah_part118Jan_10_03ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159123...almaseeh_howa_alllah_part16_27_12_02_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159123...l_almaseeh_howa_alllah_part17_3_1_03_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159122..._almaseeh_howa_alllah_part19Jan_17_03ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1159122..._almaseeh_howa_alllah_part20Jan_24_03ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115911668/a3d3d771/Fther_makary_MOKHALLESSY_part_11_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115909658/702a85ed/makary-almasee7_mokhalles_al3aalam.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115909861/28454380/makary_3azzoo_ba3dakom_ba3dan_dec_26_03_ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115909815/6069115e/makary_yonan_alaan_obser12_12_03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115910163/89f27f19/Makary_yonan_alsama2_algadeedah_28_nov_03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115910846/c47fd29b/Makary_yonan_mokhalessy_18_26_9_03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115910763/8d7f03ab/Makary_yonan_mokhallessy_sermon_19Oct4-03ram.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115910694/9541e0f0/Makary_yonan_mokhallessy_sermon_20ram10_10_03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115910348/2f92107d/Makary_yonan_ser_al7ob_ram_nov_7_03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115910481/ffb4f150/Makary_yonan_yawm_al3eid_ram_Oct31_03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/115910037/f22a2572/Makary_zare3_alkhosoomat5_dec_03.html



* 2004  *

http://www.4shared.com/file/112426891/f4473129/03-12-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112427295/46011783/05-11-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112428705/c96b7e77/1-10-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112426640/3c7052f8/10-12-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112429428/3f16b974/13-08-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112427771/d9243cff/15-10-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112426706/b0bd58fe/17-12-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112428594/6c2a21c6/17-9-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112430214/5968bc14/18_6_04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112427128/d9020cac/19-11-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112429399/aeaa46ac/20-8-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112428044/df4f9d60/22_10_04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112428564/ebb23d09/24-09-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112426507/c43ebc06/24-12-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112430161/64056005/25_6_04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112427021/a11cde3f/26-11-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112428270/f08bded4/29-10-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112433151/5d9d9c28/30_1_04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112426004/5bfc2f57/31-12-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112431253/1bdc8bd6/4-6-04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112428048/d6f9d14b/8_10_04.html



* 2005  *

http://www.4shared.com/file/112452467/aee43af0/_2__27-5-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112453298/5f22079/1-4-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112451686/56515c68/1-7-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112463856/4c8bd74/10-6-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112461307/a8e45ecd/11-11-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112453892/e8b04cb1/11-2-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112453961/f7e36bf3/11-3-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112450744/ad947f1a/12-8-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112452417/e1a5ac37/13-5-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112454598/9d6a0e45/14-1-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112449391/2f313b3e/14-10-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112453289/6bee21ae/15-4-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112450843/38acad84/15-7-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112447936/a6f2b4f2/16-12-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112449991/22a6bee8/16-9-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112451442/fe0d0313/17-6-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112448203/a983ec09/18-11-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112453902/38b09dcf/18-2-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112453366/64107b86/18-3-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112450164/9b2f612a/19-8-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112448058/40a215aa/2-12-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112450082/ed0d83a6/2-9-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112454621/504d173/21-1-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112448959/38741eb3/21-10-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112453125/9af13b56/22-4-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112450789/7f904cab/22-7-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112446671/ef1ac40d/23-12-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112451671/4fadd504/23-6-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112449871/bde7f951/23-9-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112448196/a6d1d96/25-11-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112453920/e4889e61/25-2-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112453249/c75b6ea2/25-3-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112462828/148d61d1/26-8-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112452449/7b6a7575/27-5-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112454572/e33ccad5/28-1-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112448970/739ec495/28-10-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112461508/3cd63fee/28-10-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112450712/39802e6a/29-7-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112447284/a75de3f4/30-12-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112449847/7fa90fa7/30-9-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112454564/13445ea1/4-2-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112448918/2b1feb21/5-11-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112453864/864bf54b/5-3-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112450730/e5b82dc4/5-8-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112452431/3af06b80/6-5-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112449365/afc4e3e8/7-10-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112449342/39614c9/7-10-052.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112453239/881af865/8-4-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112462990/f8605a1f/8-7-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112447983/356c99b6/9-12-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112450101/bd1f3223/9-9-05.html



* 2006  *


http://www.4shared.com/file/113014250/f22d309c/1-12-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113072843/d5837fcd/10-11-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113079769/db3d346d/10-2-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113074517/822a831e/11-8-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113096567/d8526333/12-5-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113079437/43b45376/13-1-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113072786/2008373/13-10-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113111933/cda90ad6/14-4-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113014660/de09cb83/14-7-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112668028/38eb7106/15-12-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113072379/122e2af1/17-11-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113079887/a95a73d9/17-2-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113080049/131c9831/17-3-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113093040/4515a6cb/18-8-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113096563/df3fa72a/2-6-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113113350/a564b1b7/20-1-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113015918/2c73f52e/21-7-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112667576/fc8c7af9/22-12-06-1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112667615/3199329c/22-12-06-2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113073895/31f2c3d0/22-9-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113010529/4e9d9f2d/24-11-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113079908/f0fe8e77/24-2-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113112559/608912c4/24-3-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113015963/f4e0ba61/25-8-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113094404/bcca37b3/25-8-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113079568/afbed095/27-1-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113072561/163ef30/27-10-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113111330/5937deba/28-4-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113014635/d314cb49/28-7-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113014784/46254823/29-12-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113073766/243fc998/29-9-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113072431/7dd67142/3-11-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113076225/e84f6fff/3-2-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113111523/dda8c2f3/3-3-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113096064/4790f062/30-6-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113111635/2f96e8de/31-3-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113096384/db5563b5/5-5-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113111645/60d77e19/7-4-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113014664/d9640f9a/7-7-06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113015766/8e1463e4/9-6-06.html



* 2007  *

http://www.4shared.com/file/113188564/57b8bfaf/1-6-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113189176/1f18207b/11-5-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113192220/632b61e3/12-1-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113187590/8f2e772f/12-10-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113189590/6ff1001c/13-4-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113187117/de9ac058/14-12-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113190127/55008292/15-6-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113187513/defeac9d/16-11-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113188866/b16e4dd0/16-2-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113190155/f44f7579/16-3-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113188632/c1ea5086/18-5-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113188914/11e3d00c/19-1-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113187649/411a0f9f/19-10-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113187712/aa7d4865/2-11-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113192161/72062a28/2-2-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113190247/11c9b4d/2-3-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113188701/720c38c8/20-4-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113187159/5d4e285b/21-12-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113192147/a953ed9f/22-6-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113187483/efe7de3/23-11-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113188840/6a3b8a67/23-2-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113189515/d7427e9b/23-3-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113189160/ef60b40f/25-5-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113189100/b93a1389/26-1-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113187702/b3667924/26-10-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113188643/f9acf6d7/27-4-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113187289/eaa6e84f/28-12-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113188436/c50340f1/28-9-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113189573/687b7c28/29-6-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113187612/abbf2252/30-11-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113188684/cb7d2c78/30-3-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113189523/150c886d/4-5-2007.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113192273/8755c41c/5-10-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113188316/f27a34f6/6-7-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113187286/7a19f5de/7-12-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113192205/2177f7ee/8-6-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113187547/a4e49cc1/9-11-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113189114/a74ce6d1/9-2-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113190237/4e5d0d8a/9-3-07.html



* 2008  *

http://www.4shared.com/file/113377569/bef2e59e/_2__4-7-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113376664/7ab9401f/1-2-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113373854/6cd4cee4/1-8-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113374845/9f1ff78a/10-10-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113376943/ddb7f003/11-1-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113377546/1c7b9a8d/11-4-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113374381/3892937e/12-12-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113374975/b5f0ce7e/12-9-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113374504/84ac914b/14-11-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113379173/a0eae22e/14-3-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113380469/a0b720c1/15-2-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113377374/ddd5d4d0/16-5-2008.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113374840/ef750305/17-10-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113377589/2071c810/18-04-2008.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113376779/1cd167d4/18-1-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113377222/4803ef97/18-7-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113374426/5956f8d2/19-12-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113374942/b9081e/19-9-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113377401/e7b1a01d/2-5-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113374505/f3aba1dd/21-11-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113372022/7c59cbcb/21-12-07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113377549/8cc4871c/21-3-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113376970/6f93f27a/22-2-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113375167/f44aa8ce/22-8-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113377384/5a4dc81f/23-5-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113376810/380b3fcb/25-1-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113375225/7c6eb2bf/25-7-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113374406/6b609a50/26-12-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113374969/a55db314/26-9-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113377187/c0c04dcb/27-6-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113374536/418fa3a4/28-11-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113377597/ded2d456/28-3-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113379598/aeb2bef4/29-2-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113375175/35ff8a3/29-8-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113374865/ad299508/3-10-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113377425/d2ea0686/30-5-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113379639/211cd8b1/4-1-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113377567/594ac899/4-4-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113377200/943bec39/4-7-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113374416/727bab11/5-12-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113374951/80ab68e5/5-9-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113377426/4be3573c/6-6-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113374541/90aaa0c0/7-11-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113376354/575fd137/7-3-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113376893/69dbe479/8-2-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113374225/c4d2d5da/8-8-08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/113377408/9e6d18b9/9-5-08.html


* 2009 *




*   إله أمانة
2-1-2009 *

http://www.4shared.com/file/114856641/ed454b3f/2-1-09.html

*  يا إبنى
9-1-2009 *

http://www.4shared.com/file/114856505/8c02f47b/9-1-09.html

*  إن طلبت المسيح يوجد لك
16-1-2009 *

http://www.4shared.com/file/114856546/716760c5/16-1-09.html

*  مسكن الله مع الناس
23-1-2009 *

http://www.4shared.com/file/114856603/6727ef17/23-1-09.html

*يسوع فى السفينة  
30-1-2009 *

http://www.4shared.com/file/114856574/b444522a/30-1-09.html

*    إبن الإنسان ويونان والإنسان
6-2-2009 *

http://www.4shared.com/file/114856864/a587f038/6-2-09.html

* عند قدمى يسوع
13-2-2009 *

http://www.4shared.com/file/114857664/17a5ba57/13-2-09.html

*  العالم الحاضر الشرير
20-2-2009 *

http://www.4shared.com/file/114857739/15a15898/20-2-09.html

*     ينبغى أن أكون فى ما لأبى 1
27-2-2009 *

http://www.4shared.com/file/114857755/4a4db335/27-2-09.html

*         ينبغى أن أكون فى ما لأبى 2
6-3-2009 *

http://www.4shared.com/file/114857717/c02f171d/6-3-09.html

* اجتماع صلاه
13-3-2009 *

http://www.4shared.com/file/114857675/79b9bb80/13-3-09.html

*  يسكن المخلصون آمنين
20-3-2009 *

http://www.4shared.com/file/114858246/94f70173/20-3-09.html

*     إملأوا الأجران ماء
27-3-2009 *

http://www.4shared.com/file/114859401/d2ce4a03/27-3-09.html

* يسوع فى بستان جثسيمانى
3-4-2009 *

http://www.4shared.com/file/187252535/a771123f/3-4-09.html

*يسوع يرضى أن يحاكم أمام الظالمين
10-4-2009 *

http://www.4shared.com/file/114858488/db771fca/10-4-09.html

* المسيح قام  
23-4-2009 *


http://www.4shared.com/file/187249892/214352f4/23-4-09.html

*أنا هو الحى وكنت ميتاً
1-5-2009 *

http://www.4shared.com/file/114858520/2e811545/1-5-09.html

*         مرقس الرسول الطاهر والشهيد
8-5-2009 *

http://www.4shared.com/file/114858571/24f1d196/8-5-09.html

*  لأنكم لهذا دعيتم 1
15-5-2009 *

http://www.4shared.com/file/114858446/907a7dc1/15-5-09.html

*   لأنكم لهذا دعيتم 2
22-5-2009 *

http://www.4shared.com/file/114866016/4d7b2cbb/22-5-09.html

*      لأنكم لهذا دعيتم 3
29-5-2009 *

http://www.4shared.com/file/114859375/9fad0e58/29-5-09.html

*       لأنكم لهذا دعيتم 4
5-6-2009 *

http://www.4shared.com/file/114859400/a5c97a95/5-6-09.html

* لأنكم لهذا دعيتم 5
12-6-2009 *

http://www.4shared.com/file/114859330/8bab3fd3/12-6-09.html

*   لأنكم لهذا دعيتم 6
19-6-2009 *

http://www.4shared.com/file/114859281/1e9abcb9/19-6-09.html

*   لأنكم لهذا دعيتم 7
26-6-2009 *

http://www.4shared.com/file/114859347/5a8e3cb7/26-6-09.html


* لأنكم لهذا دعيتم 8
3/7/2009  *

http://www.4shared.com/file/116134782/4ce24274/3-7-09.html


* لأنكم لهذا دعيتم 9
10/7/2009  *

http://www.4shared.com/file/117242797/923b7d6c/10-7-09.html

*المسيح حياتنا
17/7/2009 *

http://www.4shared.com/file/118792357/6792bf57/17-7-09.html

*جــلــيـــــــــــات
24/7/2009 *

http://www.4shared.com/file/120514698/b8e0d3b3/24-7-09.html


*لأن شعبى قد نسينى
31/7/2009   *

http://www.4shared.com/file/123146840/c19b17b6/31-7-09.html

* لنطهر ذواتـــنـــــــــا
7/8/2009  *

http://www.4shared.com/file/123604345/ff28522b/7-8-09.html

* لما جاء ملئ الزمان
14/8/2009  *

http://www.4shared.com/file/125066255/7731e251/14-8-09.html

* اقدم لكم مجموعة جميلة من العظات *



*عن اللبس القصير و الضيق*

http://www.4shared.com/file/131340100/99b0065d/______J_.html

*اهرب لحياتكCOLOR]*

http://www.4shared.com/file/128612830/d65afd14/ehrap-latafsdhaiklallah.html

*ارتبطت بإنسان مخادع*

http://www.4shared.com/file/131343531/d026623a/__-__F.html

*الجدية فى المشوار*

http://www.4shared.com/file/131344492/2fd58984/__-__G.html

*السجاير في الكتاب المقدس*

http://www.4shared.com/file/131345178/eff4e89a/___-__H.html

*الطفل الغير معمد*

http://www.4shared.com/file/131348001/2ac17413/__-__A.html

*ايه هو الحجاب*

http://www.4shared.com/file/131348250/233564ae/__-__I.html

*دي حياة أغلبية الشباب*

http://www.4shared.com/file/131349185/5c0b3750/___-__B.html
*لا تكن شريب ماء*

http://www.4shared.com/file/131349529/a85b3b2d/___-__C.html
*لازم تاخد كاس*

http://www.4shared.com/file/131350087/f3af5a71/__-__D.html
*واحد متجوز و يبص علي البنات*

http://www.4shared.com/file/131350397/e8f2d569/_____-__E.html

*فى طمأنينة تسكنّنى
11-9-09*

http://www.4shared.com/file/131981275/780a734e/11-9-09.html

* إحسانات الرب جديدة فى كل صباح
18-9-2009  *

http://www.4shared.com/file/133692632/cc17ae97/18-9-09.html

* سلسلة جديدة من العظات تبدأ من اليوم تابعوا ...... *

*  1- المحبة 25/9/2009  *

http://www.4shared.com/file/135381987/481de639/25-9-09.html

*  2- مسامحين بعضكم بعضاً
2/10/2009  *

http://www.4shared.com/file/137092369/26f86bf/2-10-2009.html

*  3- سالموا بعضكم بعضاً
9/10/2009  *

http://www.4shared.com/file/139683744/4a5be6c9/9-10-09.html

*4- لماذا تظلمون بعضكم بعضاً؟
 16/10/2009  *

http://www.4shared.com/file/141350082/8900a7e7/16-10-09.html

* 5- لا يذم بعضكم بعضاً
23/10/20009  *

http://www.4shared.com/file/143156029/1b01791b/23-10-09.html

*6- كونوا لطفاء بعضكم نحو بعضاً
 30/10/2009  *

http://www.4shared.com/file/144938107/892662d9/30-10-09.html

* 7- محتملين بعضكم بعضاً
6/11/2009  *

http://www.4shared.com/file/147665182/cba1e3bb/6-11-09.html

* 8- مكلمين بعضكم بعضاً
13-11-09  *

http://www.4shared.com/file/151594081/40686f88/13-11-09.html

* 1-9- إحملوا بعضكم أثقال بعض
20-11-09  *

http://www.4shared.com/file/156153019/9960f5d3/20-11-09.html

* 2-9- إحملوا بعضكم أثقال بعض
27-11-09  *

http://www.4shared.com/file/161140342/157ed974/27-11-09.html


* 10- منذرون بعضكم بعضاً
 4-12-09  *

http://www.4shared.com/file/165575816/7c91ea2e/4-12-09.html



* 11- اخدموا بعضكم بعضاً
11-12-09  *

http://www.4shared.com/file/170734453/ffeb6d56/11-12-09.html


* 
12- لا نحاكم بعضنا بعضاً 
18-12-09  *

http://www.4shared.com/file/178203503/3a0b6e99/18-12-09.html



* إعط حساب وكالتك
  25 -12- 2009  *

http://www.4shared.com/file/181111993/bf96e85e/25_-12-_2009____.html






* 2010  *



*  اول كل شــــئ     
1-1-10
First of all  *

http://www.4shared.com/file/186528907/da7decc/1-1-10_____First_of_all.html


*  إجتماع صلاة عالمى من اجل شهداء نجع حمادي    
8-1-2010
prayer meeting  *

http://www.4shared.com/file/191628934/301a900b/8-1-10_____prayer_meeting.html


او علي موقع

www.fathermakary.TK


----------



## tonyplk (22 يناير 2010)

*المظالم التى تجرى تحت الشمس    *


*22-1-2010*


*The oppresion that  is done under the sun *









http://www.4shared.com/file/204356010/7c583fc6/22-1-10______The_oppresion_tha.html


----------



## tonyplk (29 يناير 2010)

*  الطريق المقدسة    *


*29-1-2010*


*The highway of holiness *






http://www.4shared.com/file/210629179/d07733ab/29-1-10____The_highway_of_holi.html


----------



## tonyplk (8 فبراير 2010)

* سلسلة جديدة بعنوان

انصتوا إلى يا شعبى

1- تركونى أنا ينبوع المياة الحية  *


*5-2-2010*


*They have forsaken ME the fountain of living waters *





http://www.4shared.com/file/216595270/73affc6b/5-2-10_1-______They_have_forsa.html


----------



## tonyplk (14 فبراير 2010)

2- تركونى أنا ينبوع المياة الحية الجزء الثاني  [/COLOR][/B][/SIZE]


*12-2-2010*


* 2-They have forsaken ME the fountain of living waters *





http://www.4shared.com/file/221648955/fae0d228/12-2-10_2-_______.html


----------



## tonyplk (20 فبراير 2010)

* 3- سبى شعبى  *


*19-2-2010*


* 3- MY people have gone into captivity *








http://www.4shared.com/file/226082580/8f8d7178/19-2-10_3-___MY_people_have_go.html


----------



## جورج سمير @ (21 فبراير 2010)

مجهوووووووووووود رائع جدا وكمان العظات دي جامده جدا شكرا علي تعبك​


----------



## انور 2002 (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## tonyplk (28 فبراير 2010)

* 4-  شعبى  لا يفهم  *


*26-2-2010*


*  4- MY people do not cosider *









http://www.4shared.com/file/231542382/f93e2e44/26-2-10_4-______MY_people_do_n.html


----------



## tonyplk (6 مارس 2010)

* 4-  شعبى  لا يفهم  *


*26-2-2010*


*  4- MY people do not cosider *









http://www.4shared.com/file/231542382/f93e2e44/26-2-10_4-______MY_people_do_n.html


----------



## tonyplk (6 مارس 2010)

* 5-  اهربوا من الزني  *


*5-3-2010*


*  5- MY people do not cosider *









http://www.4shared.com/file/235072579/edb58c1/5-3-10_____.html


----------



## tonyplk (14 مارس 2010)

* 6-  شعبى  لا يفهم (الجزء السادس  *


*12-3-2010*


*  6- MY people do not cosider *







http://www.4shared.com/file/240914622/33e1165f/12-3-10_6-__________6-_MY_peop.html


----------



## tonyplk (22 مارس 2010)

* 7-  شعبى  لا يفهم (الجزء السابع  *


*19-3-2010*


*  7- MY people do not cosider *






http://www.4shared.com/file/246654404/8c3624a9/19-03-2010_7-________.html


----------



## tonyplk (27 مارس 2010)

* 5-باطلا يعبدننى   *


*26-3-2010*


*  5-In Vain they worship ME *





http://www.4shared.com/file/250251800/81749e54/26-03-2010______In_Vain_they_w.html


----------



## tonyplk (9 أبريل 2010)

* المسيحى والقيامة   *


*09-04-2010*


*  The christian one and the resurrection *






http://www.4shared.com/audio/RtuNUoXN/09-04-2010___The_christian_one.html


----------



## tonyplk (16 أبريل 2010)

*الراعى الباطل  *


*16-04-2010*


*  The worthless shepherd *









http://www.4shared.com/audio/ecxIcn6m/16-4-10____The_worthless_sheph.html


----------



## tonyplk (23 أبريل 2010)

*  الراعى الباطل (الجزء الثاني)   *


*23-04-2010*


*  The worthless shepherd (part2) *




http://www.4shared.com/audio/x_v5H3A0/23-04-2010______The_worthless_.html


----------



## tonyplk (30 أبريل 2010)

*   7-أخرجوا منها يا شعبى   *


*30-04-2010*


*  7-Come out of her MY people *







http://www.4shared.com/audio/sSbyVx93/30-04-2010______Come_out_of_he.html


----------



## free (2 مايو 2010)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## tonyplk (10 مايو 2010)

* 8-بلا رؤية يجمح الشعب   *


*07-05-2010*


*  8-When there is no revelation the people cast off restraint *






http://www.4shared.com/audio/vq5lpsZF/07-05-2010_____When_there_is_n.html


----------



## tonyplk (15 مايو 2010)

* 9-إذا تواضع شعبى   *


*14-05-2010*


*  9-If MY people will humble themselves *







http://www.4shared.com/audio/yx_cfpmT/14-05-2010____If_MY_people_wil.html


----------



## tonyplk (22 مايو 2010)

* 10-لو سمع لى شعبى   *


*21-05-2010*


*  10-Oh that MY people would listen to ME*








http://www.4shared.com/audio/yn08jkfE/21-05-2010_____Oh_that_MY_peop.html


----------



## tonyplk (10 يونيو 2010)

*
نظرا لسفر أبونا مكارى يونان خارج البلاد تم تأجيل الاجتماع العام ليوم الجمعة الموافق 3 سبتمبر 2010  - ان شاء الرب و عشنا






*


----------



## tonyplk (10 يونيو 2010)

نظرا لسفر أبونا مكارى يونان خارج البلاد تم تأجيل الاجتماع العام ليوم الجمعة الموافق 3 سبتمبر 2010 - ان شاء الرب و عشنا


----------



## tonyplk (5 سبتمبر 2010)

* الخدمة 

التى أشتهيها   *


*3-09-

2010*


*  The 

ministry which I desire*







http://www.archive.org/details/FatherM

akary2010....1

*  or

*


*wma

*

http://www.archive.org/download/Fath

erMakary2010....1/3-9-10.wma


*mp3

*

http://www.archive.org/download/Fath

erMakary2010....1/3-9-10.mp3


*للاستماع 

فقط*

http://www.archive.org/stream/Father

Makary2010....1


----------



## tonyplk (5 سبتمبر 2010)

* الخدمة التى أشتهيها   *


*3-09-2010*


*  The ministry which I desire*



*روابط مباشرة*

http://www.archive.org/details/FatherMakary2010....1

*  or*


*wma*

http://www.archive.org/download/FatherMakary2010....1/3-9-10.wma


*mp3*

http://www.archive.org/download/FatherMakary2010....1/3-9-10.mp3


*للاستماع فقط*

http://www.archive.org/stream/FatherMakary2010....1


----------



## tonyplk (13 سبتمبر 2010)

* رسالة إلى الخرس المسبيين   *


*10-09-2010*


*  Blessed are the people who know the joyful sound *



*روابط مباشرة*

http://www.archive.org/details/FatherMakary2010....3

*  or*


*wma*

http://www.archive.org/download/FatherMakary2010....1/3-9-10.wma


*mp3*

http://www.archive.org/download/FatherMakary2010....3/10-9-2010.mp3


*للاستماع فقط*

http://www.archive.org/stream/FatherMakary2010....3


* العظة فيديو  *

http://www.archive.org/download/FatherMakary2010....video/10-9-10-1.wmv
http://www.archive.org/download/FatherMakary2010....video/10-9-10-2.wmv
http://www.archive.org/download/FatherMakary2010....video/10-9-10-3.wmv
http://www.archive.org/download/FatherMakary2010....video/10-9-10-4.wmv
http://www.archive.org/download/FatherMakary2010....video/10-9-10-5.wmv

* mp4  *

http://www.archive.org/download/FatherMakary2010....video/10-9-10-1_512kb.mp4
http://www.archive.org/download/FatherMakary2010....video/10-9-10-2_512kb.mp4
http://www.archive.org/download/FatherMakary2010....video/10-9-10-3_512kb.mp4
http://www.archive.org/download/FatherMakary2010....video/10-9-10-4_512kb.mp4
http://www.archive.org/download/FatherMakary2010....video/10-9-10-5_512kb.mp4

* للمشاهدة فقط  *

http://www.archive.org/download/FatherMakary2010....video/10-9-10-1.ogv
http://www.archive.org/download/FatherMakary2010....video/10-9-10-2.ogv
http://www.archive.org/download/FatherMakary2010....video/10-9-10-3.ogv
http://www.archive.org/download/FatherMakary2010....video/10-9-10-4.ogv
http://www.archive.org/download/FatherMakary2010....video/10-9-10-5.ogv


----------



## tonyplk (12 أكتوبر 2010)

أسف علي التاخير كل هذه المدة و لكن اتت  بفائدة فقد تم  بنعمة الرب يسوع عمل موقع يضم كل العظات لابونا مكاري  بروابط مباشرة و تدعم استكمال التحمل مع طبعا العظة الاسبوعية كل جمعة التي  سوف اضيفها كل اسبوع علي هذا الموقع تابعونا 

مش هطول عليكم 
الموقع​ 

www.fathermakary.TK

او

http://fathermakary.blogspot.com


----------



## كيرلس200 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جدا واللة يعوضك


----------



## john2000 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

مكتبة رائعة +++ شـــــــــكرا لتعبك


----------

